# pH of city tap water in your region



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. I think this will be a helpful subject in everyway for aquarists. Can everyone tell me your tap water pH and your city location?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

7.0 Burnaby(metrotown)


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

7.2 - 7.4 West Richmond


----------



## abel (Apr 21, 2010)

Ladner 6.0-6.5


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Maple Ridge 7.0 - 7.4


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

7.0 in Surrey - Fleetwood


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

6.8 coquitlam


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Prince George is 7.4-7.6


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone give an update about Burnaby's tap water PH at the moment ?
I just log a strange value 5.5 ?! My PH test kit out of work ?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Vancouver 6.8


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

zhima said:


> Hi everyone. I think this will be a helpful subject in everyway for aquarists. Can everyone tell me your tap water pH and your city location?


Why didn't you post yours?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my guess is post#2 answers what the OP's probably is or atleast was at the time of posting. Not too mention this thread is from 2010 and the OP hasn't been active here for a few months lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> my guess is post#2 answers what the OP's probably is or atleast was at the time of posting. Not too mention this thread is from 2010 and the OP hasn't been active here for a few months lol


LOL

I never noticed!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Abbotsford. 6.8 to 7.0 last time i checked.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

The Abbotsford water reports give three months of weekly pH readings in various parts of the city. There's quite a wide range in my area, but the average is roughly 6.8.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> my guess is post#2 answers what the OP's probably is or atleast was at the time of posting. Not too mention this thread is from 2010 and the OP hasn't been active here for a few months lol


Lol. funny how that works sometimes.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

inuudo said:


> The Abbotsford water reports give three months of weekly pH readings in various parts of the city. There's quite a wide range in my area, but the average is roughly 6.8.


Ya it's weird how that works, i know some people on the other side of abbotsford are closer to 6.0


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Which side is that, and are you sure it's city or well water? I get 6.6-6.8 from the tap in east Abbotsford but I've run tanks in west Abbotsford on well water more acidic than my own tap water.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

DBam said:


> Which side is that, and are you sure it's city or well water? I get 6.6-6.8 from the tap in east Abbotsford but I've run tanks in west Abbotsford on well water more acidic than my own tap water.


over by McCallum bye the freeway i believe she said 6.2 to 6.4


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Completely off topic, I've never owned a test kit (never had a problem) I do 30-50% water change daily, I did one this morning and it had no affect on the fish. Did a 50% after seeing this post, and now both my Wild angel pairs tube dropped and my unknown geos have theirs hanging too.

Edit: Forgot to mention I live 5 minutes away from Fishdragon (Eric) so his ph reading might correct.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

6.8 - 7.0 Surrey (Cloverdale) near Langley border.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Varies between 5.5 and 6.5. Capilano area, North Vancouver.


----------

